# PluviaStorm Caçadores de tempestades Litoral Norte



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2015 às 12:19)

Boa Tarde a todos

Devido a não haver uma equipa de caçadores de tempestades no Litoral Norte, este verão vou me dedicar a caçar tempestades e para isso a  team terá o nome de PluviaStorm.
Espero contribuir para uma melhor localização das células e filmar algum microburst, downburst e possivelmente algum tornado ou tromba marítima.

Dos membros aqui do Litoral Norte, quem quiser juntar-se à PluviaStorm será muito bem vindo.

Cumprimentos

PluviaStorm


----------

